# DIY E-juice Colour



## Glytch (10/8/16)

So I noticed that all the flavourings I use (mostly TFA fruit flavours) are all clear in colour. After mixing they are also clear. 

I made some TFA Strawberry Rip @ 7% as a shake and vape (It was ok. Not wow but not terrible). Being impatient I vaped it all and it was still clear. I gave some to a friend though and he's had it in a draw for two weeks now and it's changed to a bright yellow. Is this normal for clear flavourings? Do most of your DIY juices start off clear and then change colour? If so how long does it take to do so?

I mixed up four different recipes this weekend and they're all clear. Is change in colour a good indication of steeping progress?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andre (10/8/16)

Yip, the juice will change colour, mostly dependent on the nic content. And, yes, good indication of steeping progress. No, not all juices start off clear - some concentrates add colour immediately (e.g. coffee).

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SAVaper (10/8/16)

Most of my DIY juice change to yellow/brown ish colour. Most are 6mg and most steep about 2 weeks.


----------



## kimbo (10/8/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/8/16)

I just want to have my juices green or blue or weird colours

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (10/8/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> I just want to have my juices green or blue or weird colours


I dont know for sure but have a look at food coloring's

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caveman (10/8/16)

Glytch said:


> So I noticed that all the flavourings I use (mostly TFA fruit flavours) are all clear in colour. After mixing they are also clear.
> 
> I made some TFA Strawberry Rip @ 7% as a shake and vape (It was ok. Not wow but not terrible). Being impatient I vaped it all and it was still clear. I gave some to a friend though and he's had it in a draw for two weeks now and it's changed to a bright yellow. Is this normal for clear flavourings? Do most of your DIY juices start off clear and then change colour? If so how long does it take to do so?
> 
> ...


Yup, perfectly normal. Also the higher the nic the darker/browner the color gets. Some flavorants just make a juice dark, like FA Cocoa for example, instantly makes a juice dark (and kills your coils good lord), but I can make a mix with 0nic and it goes slightly off yellow and make the exact same mix at 3mg nic and it goes a full on golden yellow color in a few weeks. Nic plays a large role in how it colors when steeping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch (10/8/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> I just want to have my juices green or blue or weird colours


I want my vapour to be different colours 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (10/8/16)

I don't actually know what colour my juices are when mixing as I pour ingredients straight into my amber steeping bottles. After steeping, most of my juices so far have still been clear or perhaps a very slight yellow/amber colour. That has been @3-6mg nic with TFA and Vapeowave flavours which seem mostly clear. My wicks and coils last forever. 

I've now got my first batch of FA flavours and it's a bit odd to see Dark Bean Espresso as a mild yellow/brown but Irish Cream the same colour as Guinness. I'm not smaaking what Irish Cream is going to do to my coils. But coffee and Bailey's, I mean, you just gotta have a juice that does that.


----------



## Caveman (10/8/16)

RichJB said:


> I don't actually know what colour my juices are when mixing as I pour ingredients straight into my amber steeping bottles. After steeping, most of my juices so far have still been clear or perhaps a very slight yellow/amber colour. That has been @3-6mg nic with TFA and Vapeowave flavours which seem mostly clear. My wicks and coils last forever.
> 
> I've now got my first batch of FA flavours and it's a bit odd to see Dark Bean Espresso as a mild yellow/brown but Irish Cream the same colour as Guinness. I'm not smaaking what Irish Cream is going to do to my coils. But coffee and Bailey's, I mean, you just gotta have a juice that does that.


Man Irish cream hurts a coil like it was meant to do so...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff (10/8/16)

Glytch said:


> I want my vapour to be different colours
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I was going to say the same thing! Would love to blow out bright pink or blue clouds - nobody will mistake me for a smoker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naeem_M (10/8/16)

Glytch said:


> I want my vapour to be different colours
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



Urban Grape from BBM over at Steam Masters actually has this cool purple color visible in the sunlight.
The liquid in the bottle otherwise looks clear ... get your angle on the sunlight just right, and magic! It's purple 

Quite cool IMO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Switchy (10/8/16)

Huffapuff said:


> I was going to say the same thing! Would love to blow out bright pink or blue clouds - nobody will mistake me for a smoker


And then the impending scorns from the onlookers going: "you know how bad that is for your lungs?!"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (10/8/16)

Watch this bud, it will assist you greatly.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Glytch (10/8/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Watch this bud, it will assist you greatly.



Love that video. His juices start off yellow though. Was specifically wondering about juices that start off clear.


----------



## kyle_redbull (14/8/16)

kimbo said:


>



Where do I get a heat stir plate like this from 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo (14/8/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Where do I get a heat stir plate like this from
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


 I build it, look here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/magnetic-stirrer-with-heat-diy.t21884/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonogeni (13/1/17)

I spoke to a pro about this. Apparently it has to do with the nicotine oxidizing. or something like that.


----------

